
The Pandemic Shows What Cars Have Done to Cities - jgwil2
https://www.theatlantic.com/ideas/archive/2020/04/pandemic-shows-what-cities-have-surrendered-cars/610423/
======
jgwil2
Even the most pedestrian-friendly cities in the US (New York, DC, Boston) are
really fundamentally designed for cars. I would love to have something like La
Rambla[0] in Barcelona, a major thoroughfare given over completely to
pedestrian traffic. There are many shopping/nightlife districts that could
benefit from such a situation. Glad to see places like DC experimenting with
widening sidewalks to help with social distancing[1] and hopeful that such
changes become permanent!

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Rambla,_Barcelona](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Rambla,_Barcelona)

[1]
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2020/04/23/dc-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/transportation/2020/04/23/dc-
widens-sidewalks-five-locations-allow-better-social-distancing-during-
pandemic/)

